# Subclinical Hypothyroid



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

This is a very long abstract but well worth the read.  Mainly because they outline a suggested testing format to rule in or rule out other possible thyroid problems.

http://www.rnzcgp.org.nz/assets/Uploads/JPHC/March 2010/JPHCOSPGibbonsMarch10.pdf


----------

